# Intel Chipsatz?



## PsychoDEFCON3 (6. September 2002)

tach!

Wie kann ich herausfinden was fürn Intel-Chipsatz ich habe?

- Spoon


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. September 2002)

Meinst du den Prozessor?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. September 2002)

Nee er meint den Chipsatz.

Probier es mal mit Sisoft Sandra.
Ansonsten findest du vielleicht auf der Intel-Site Hilfe.

Aber eigentlich müsste es auch beim Startup (Geräteaufzählung) gehen.
Da siehst du, wieviel RAM und welchen RAM du hast + Bios. Sollte helfen


----------



## Spacemonkey (7. September 2002)

Stimmt bin auf der Leitung gestanden!


----------



## eViLaSh (10. September 2002)

kannst auch einfach auf dein mobo schauen, da ist der chipsatz auch meistens abgedruckt !


----------



## PsychoDEFCON3 (10. September 2002)

Danke an alle! Hab rausgefunden mit SiSoft Sandra!

- Spoon


----------

